# Festivale Update 1.7.0 - Share what you discovered! [SPOILERS]



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

The update is out now. Feel free to post what you discovered.

If it doesn't auto-download, manually download it yourself but pressing + on the ACNH icon, select 'Software Update', then update the game from there.

A compilation of what's new:




__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

We got maracas from nintendo.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Apparently, I've read that *the Mermaid Fence is now available*. Rush to Pascal NOW!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Jan 27, 2021)

Ahh thank you!! Wouldn’t have realised as game was already loaded up haha, when did it come out?


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

IndiaHawker said:


> Ahh thank you!! Wouldn’t have realised as game was already loaded up haha, when did it come out?


Just now.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Apparently, I've read that *the Mermaid Fence is now available*. Rush to Pascal NOW!


Really?

I'll pass.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Apparently, I've read that *the Mermaid Fence is now available*. Rush to Pascal NOW!


What?!?!?!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Jan 27, 2021)

Downloading now (reminder to everyone that if it doesn’t show, press + and you can make the update download - I forgot this and thought it was to do with me being in uk briefly!)


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Fully updated and going for it!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Currently available seasonal items from the Nook Shop:

Bean-tossing kit (800 bells, until 2/3)
Resetti model (2,200 bells, until 2/2)
Starry cheer megaphone (1,500 bells, until 2/15)
Football rug (2,000 bells, until 2/15)


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Maracas as the gift from Nintendo for updating.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The update is out now. Feel free to post what you discovered.


Already???


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm guessing it's because the items in my shop have already been generated today, but I don't see anything related to Festivale

The maracas are pretty cool though. ngl


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Words from others who tested:
- still no bulk purchase from Ables
- still no bulk crafting
- still cannot place rugs outside


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Apparently, I've read that *the Mermaid Fence is now available*. Rush to Pascal NOW!


LOL I was talking about how weird it was not having the Mermaid Fence if it was found in the game with @MiniPocketWorld, what a coincidence


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

Just started the game after updating. My shops are closed, as it's 10:31pm :/


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

The new dance reactions will not be available on Nook Miles until Feb 1st.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 27, 2021)

Can we get confirmation if Pascal has a new fence? I'm especially interested if that's true.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Can confirm, just got the Mermaid fence!!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> Just started the game after updating. My shops are closed, as it's 10:31pm :/



It's okay. There's nothing in there as far as I can see. My guess is it's because the stock is generated when the day first loads. So there will be nothing new for  some of us.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Can confirm, just got the Mermaid fence!!!!!!



OK that's pretty cool.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 27, 2021)

I saw someone just posted this in the Nookplaza discord.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 27, 2021)

It's true, just got the Fence from Pascal.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It's okay. There's nothing in there as far as I can see. My guess is it's because the stock is generated when the day first loads. So there will be nothing new for  some of us.


I updated and loaded my game for the first time today. No new stuff on Ables, for me at least. I think it won't be on stock until Feb 1st.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 27, 2021)

It's so weird we got the mermaid fence now, lol. What could've been the hold up?


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Here's what it looks like.View attachment 353534


What's that item on the left? The pair of stars?


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It's so weird we got the mermaid fence now, lol. What could've been the hold up?


Apparently, it should've been available since the Diving update. But for some reason it was locked out.  I think they recently realized this error.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Can we get confirmation if Pascal has a new fence? I'm especially interested if that's true.


Both my wife's character and I have all the mermaid stuff, and we both tried diving just now and only got pearls.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> It's so weird we got the mermaid fence now, lol. What could've been the hold up?


For real, why couldn't they had added it with the rest of the set?


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> What's that item on the left? The pair of stars?


It's the Mermaid Rug.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> What's that item on the left? The pair of stars?



That's the mermaid rug.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> What's that item on the left? The pair of stars?


Yes, it's the Mermaid rug. I had the whole set already, so it was either getting the fence recipe or another pearl. Glad I got the recipe.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Yes, it's the Mermaid rug. I had the whole set already, so it was either getting the fence recipe or another pearl. Glad I got the recipe.


I got a pearl... great


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> I got a pearl... great


Haha. Pascal is finicky.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2021)

I wonder if the next update will just continue to be 1.8 or be big enough to jump to 2.0...

I think for Splatoon the updates would jump from 1.5 to 2.0 etc if the update was huge? I think I saw that somewhere (I don't play splatoon but I know the AC and splatoon team are similar) and I wonder if they'll adopt that for ACNH...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Maybe they'll add more colors to the log stool. :-/


----------



## Kattea (Jan 27, 2021)

Was not aware about the mermaid fence, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> I wonder if the next update will just continue to be 1.8 or be big enough to jump to 2.0...
> 
> I think for Splatoon the updates would jump from 1.5 to 2.0 etc if the update was huge? I think I saw that somewhere (I don't play splatoon but I know the AC and splatoon team are similar) and I wonder if they'll adopt that for ACNH...


Here's the version history of Splatoon 2:








						List of updates in Splatoon 2
					






					splatoonwiki.org
				




They can keep it 1.8 if they want. They can also make it 2.0.
Stardew Valley has had major updates but it's still 1.5. Really depends on the developer.


----------



## Holla (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone know if there are additional colours to the Festivale outfits to the ones shown in the trailer?

Ones shown in the trailer were purple, green, blue and red/orange.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 27, 2021)

Holla said:


> Anyone know if there are additional colours to the Festivale outfits to the ones shown in the trailer?
> 
> Ones shown in the trailer were purple, green, blue and red/orange.



No, those are the only 4 colours. Meanwhile, Festivale furniture comes in 5 colours: blue, green, purple, red, and rainbow. You can customize a piece of furniture by collecting feathers (kinda like the Halloween event, where you had to grow pumpkins for customization).


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

You can buy maracas from regular nook shopping ^-^ You can also buy the festivale furniture in nooks! You can also buy the reaction set in the nooks cabinet for 19,800 bells :3


----------



## Holla (Jan 27, 2021)

Trundle said:


> No, those are the only 4 colours. Meanwhile, Festivale furniture comes in 5 colours: blue, green, purple, red, and rainbow. You can customize a piece of furniture by collecting feathers (kinda like the Halloween event, where you had to grow pumpkins for customization).



Darn, but thanks! I have an idea for an outfit for my 5th character that I can use instead anyways.

Interesting that there’s a rainbow version of the furniture but not the clothing.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 27, 2021)

Holla said:


> Anyone know if there are additional colours to the Festivale outfits to the ones shown in the trailer?
> 
> Ones shown in the trailer were purple, green, blue and red/orange.


I'm looking at a visual list of datamined new items, and 



Spoiler: festivale clothes colors



those appear to be the only four colors.



Here's a page with all the new items datamined. SPOILER WARNING, there's more stuff here than just what we saw in the trailer/website.




__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

The megaphone also seems to have different colors, I have found a glittery version and a colorful version!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jan 27, 2021)

I quite like the blue and pastel/rainbow variations of the festivale furniture


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

Tbh, I was planning on making a japanese festival area and the new stalls are absolutely perfect for it <3 I can't seem to get the valentines day items or the envelope and bag to appear in nook shopping though, which is weird because they said version "a" will be released on the day of festivale.

-Edit- Im a doofus, they are only available on specific days, the screenshots they shared shows them -_- (not the bag and envelope but still XD)


----------



## IndiaHawker (Jan 27, 2021)

Is it normal that my wisp spirit pieces have gone as I’ve updated the game? Assume wisp is gone too

EDIT turns out wisp turned up again intact, saint something about how he sorted it earlier but was backbreaking work, and now looking for his spirit pieces again


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> The megaphone also seems to have different colors, I have found a glittery version and a colorful version!


Mine is the red one.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> Mine is the red one.


As is mine.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

According to the update page the Shunsetsu and Otoshidama are both available from the 10th - 17th and the valentines items are supposed to be available every day from the 1st - 14th (screenshots show 14th) I guess time travelling doesn't work for these? Unless im big soft brain rn


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 27, 2021)

Oo! I am pleasantly surprised by the rainbow variation of  the festival decorations. 

Looks like what was originally the mermaid wall will be released as a Festivale wall instead.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Jan 27, 2021)

When can we catch the feathers please?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

IndiaHawker said:


> When can we catch the feathers please?


On festivale, so you gotta wait until the actual day (Feb 15th)


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

On other news... some datamine info suggests that the Sanrio villagers, Katrina and Shrunk have parameter updates. Meaning, they COULD potentially be returning this March.

Also, I just found out that last ver.1.6.0, there were 5,134 items (both furniture and clothing, variations included) found within the game code, but are not available. The Festivale items can be deducted from that.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> On other news... some datamine info suggests that the Sanrio villagers, Katrina and Shrunk have parameter updates. Meaning, they COULD potentially be returning this March.



They mention on the update page that the Sanrio cards will be available for purchase again beginning on March 26th! So we might be getting a ton of sanrio furniture again  (I want that pompompurin pudding again o-o )


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> The megaphone also seems to have different colors, I have found a glittery version and a colorful version!


I have a fiery one.

I wish they would stop with these variations, forcing people to trade.

Not happy about having to collect more materials to waste storage and craft.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I have a fiery one.
> 
> I wish they would stop with these variations, forcing people to trade.
> 
> Not happy about having to collect more material.


They change each day in the shop XD


----------



## tajikey (Jan 27, 2021)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Oo! I am pleasantly surprised by the rainbow variation of  the festival decorations.
> 
> Looks like what was originally the mermaid wall will be released as a Festivale wall instead.


Are you sure?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> They change each day in the shop XD


That's a positive at least. ^_^


----------



## Byngo (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> On other news... some datamine info suggests that the Sanrio villagers, Katrina and Shrunk have parameter updates. Meaning, they COULD potentially be returning this March.
> 
> Also, I just found out that last ver.1.6.0, there were 5,134 items (both furniture and clothing, variations included) found within the game code, but are not available. The Festivale items can be deducted from that.



could u link where this info is coming from? I love reading datamine stuff

am I interpreting this correctly? is there 5,134 items currently not available in the game? completely separate from the items we already have? im intrigued


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 27, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Are you sure?
> View attachment 353537


Oh, was it released as the mermaid wall? I just assumed when I saw it at as part of this update. 

When I said "looks like" I was using that as shorthand for it "looks like to me", as in 'to me this appears to be possibly true'.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 27, 2021)

Byngo said:


> could u link where this info is coming from? I love reading datamine stuff
> 
> am I interpreting this correctly? is there 5,134 items currently not available in the game? completely separate from the items we already have? im intrigued



I've been reading these from the Animal Crossing Discord server.

And yes, those items are separate from the ones we have.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 27, 2021)

Jez said:


> I wonder if the next update will just continue to be 1.8 or be big enough to jump to 2.0...
> 
> I think for Splatoon the updates would jump from 1.5 to 2.0 etc if the update was huge? I think I saw that somewhere (I don't play splatoon but I know the AC and splatoon team are similar) and I wonder if they'll adopt that for ACNH...



They could just as easily do 1.9, 1.10, 1.11 if they wanted. But I do believe we'll get a v2.0 and above sometime.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> You can buy maracas from regular nook shopping


By this you mean it can show up as a daily store item, like the tambourine? It would be nice if one day these kinds of items could be added to the catalog.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> By this you mean it can show up as a daily store item, like the tambourine? It would be nice if one day these kinds of items could be added to the catalog.


Nope, you can order them on the nook shopping app (either on your nook phone or on the ABD). They're under the Seasonal Items tab, just like the food items we got during/after Christmas.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> Nope, you can order them on the nook shopping app (either on your nook phone or on the ABD). They're under the Seasonal Items tab, just like the food items we got during/after Christmas.


I've searched maracas and nothing was found in the shopping app.

I got them from nintendo after the update is all.

The seasonal stuff I have at Nook's are the beans, rug, resetti model, and megaphone.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> They mention on the update page that the Sanrio cards will be available for purchase again beginning on March 26th! So we might be getting a ton of sanrio furniture again  (I want that pompompurin pudding again o-o )



That would be amazing if that happens! Crossing my fingers and low key hoping.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> On other news... some datamine info suggests that the Sanrio villagers, Katrina and Shrunk have parameter updates. Meaning, they COULD potentially be returning this March.
> 
> Also, I just found out that last ver.1.6.0, there were 5,134 items (both furniture and clothing, variations included) found within the game code, but are not available. The Festivale items can be deducted from that.



These are the sorts of quality rumors I visit the Bell Tree forums for.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I've searched maracas and nothing was found in the shopping app.
> 
> I got them from nintendo after the update is all.
> 
> The seasonal stuff I have at Nook's are the beans, rug, resetti model, and megaphone.


I've been time travelling like a madman, they are available every other day, I can snag a screenshot if you'd like.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm SO SO happy we get the mermaid fence!
I LOVE the other color variations of the festivale set! Seriously, I had posted I wanted a blue, pink, or rainbow variation earlier and they actually gave us all of them! (Well one is technically purple but it's heavy with pink too)

I learned if you put out a festivale stage your villagers will actually DANCE IN IT. Villagers actually interacting cutely with items?? what in the Pocket Camp is this??

Boy am I so pleasantly surprised with this update so far. Sure they could have done more with it but this stuff is so cute


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm SO SO happy we get the mermaid fence!
> I LOVE the other color variations of the festivale set! Seriously, I had posted I wanted a blue, pink, or rainbow variation earlier and they actually gave us all of them! (Well one is technically purple but it's heavy with pink too)
> 
> I learned if you put out a festivale stage your villagers will actually DANCE IN IT. Villagers actually interacting cutely with items?? what in the Pocket Camp is this??
> ...


Are there pictures not the whole set and it's color variations anywhere?


----------



## John Wick (Jan 27, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I've been time travelling like a madman, they are available every other day, I can snag a screenshot if you'd like.


I just TT'd to tomorrow, the 29th, and there are no maracas.

Just the beans, resetti, a new type of megaphone, and the rug.

Maracas aren't even cataloged.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

Raz said:


> Are there pictures not the whole set and it's color variations anywhere?



I just found them here along with photos of other items! Just a warning there are tons of spoilers here!




__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com
				




My bad, this was already posted in this thread LOL
but yeah, awesome link with tons of info


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 27, 2021)

Spoiler: Pavé










???


----------



## miraxe (Jan 27, 2021)

So I definitely wasn't expecting Animal Crossing of all games to give us Super Bowl items, but I'm beyond ecstatic about it. I can't wait for that megaphone to arrive. Now I have to remember to order another cheerleader costume when I close my gates later tonight haha.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 27, 2021)

Am I the only one noticing tons of new villager dialogue? I talk to my villagers a lot, and they're all saying stuff I've never seen before. Not just event related either..


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I just found them here along with photos of other items! Just a warning there are tons of spoilers here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reactions actually look a lot better than I thought lol


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 27, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> Am I the only one noticing tons of new villager dialogue? I talk to my villagers a lot, and they're all saying stuff I've never seen before. Not just event related either..



I was just noticing this!


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Spoiler: Pavé?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see anything.



miraxe said:


> So I definitely wasn't expecting Animal Crossing of all games to give us Superbowl items, but I'm beyond ecstatic about it. I can't wait for that megaphone to arrive. Now I have to remember to order another cheerleader costume when I close my gates later tonight haha.


Yeah, I didn't expect that either. Come to think of it, the Olympics were delayed to this year (and they'll probably be cancelled), but I'm now think if they prepared something related to the olympics, especially being in Japan.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 27, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> I was just noticing this!



It's like... A lot. I've laughed out loud like 4-5 times in the last 15 minutes at things I've never seen before.


----------



## Raz (Jan 27, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> It's like... A lot. I've laughed out loud like 4-5 times in the last 15 minutes at things I've never seen before.


I'm tempted to play right now even though it's 1:33am and there's probably just one or two villagers roaming the island right now


----------



## DragonLatios (Jan 27, 2021)

I try to get Mermaid Fence but got nothing but a Pearl


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 27, 2021)

big dialogue overhaul perhaps?


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 27, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> big dialogue overhaul perhaps?



That's what I'm thinking. Maybe they changed how it's accessed, because I also didn't have to talk 5 times to see the unique stuff. But I talk to my villagers a lot and there's a big difference. Positive it's not something I'm imagining.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I just TT'd to tomorrow, the 29th, and there are no maracas.
> 
> Just the beans, resetti, a new type of megaphone, and the rug.
> 
> Maracas aren't even cataloged.


They aren't in the seasonal items, scroll down in the regular items in the nook shop lmao. If you aren't seeing them thats odd, I've stayed within the first 14 days and that might be why. (In February)


----------



## tajikey (Jan 28, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Maybe they changed how it's accessed, because I also didn't have to talk 5 times to see the unique stuff. But I talk to my villagers a lot and there's a big difference. Positive it's not something I'm imagining.


I love how the vast majority of people on this board dumped all over Nintendo for this update solely based on the video, meanwhile, that same majority is excited most for the things Nintendo didn't advertise, such as the new dialogue and Mermaid fence.

I am just pleased to get updates at all. The Festivale furniture all looks wonderful, and the not-so-subtle tweaks just make the game that much more enjoyable.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Jan 28, 2021)

tajikey said:


> I love how the vast majority of people on this board dumped all over Nintendo for this update solely based on the video, meanwhile, that same majority is excited most for the things Nintendo didn't advertise, such as the new dialogue and Mermaid fence.
> 
> I am just pleased to get updates at all. The Festivale furniture all looks wonderful, and the not-so-subtle tweaks just make the game that much more enjoyable.



I'm definitely not one of the people who was upset about the video! I just tune most of the complaining out.

I do want a few other people to confirm that they're getting new dialogue too. I'm really surprised to see no conversation about it. It's very noticeable. Not every convo is new obviously, but I've had about 2 dozen chats with villagers tonight that I never read before.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 28, 2021)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> I'm definitely not one of the people who was upset about the video! I just tune most of the complaining out.
> 
> I do want a few other people to confirm that they're getting new dialogue too. I'm really surprised to see no conversation about it. It's very noticeable. Not every convo is new obviously, but I've had about 2 dozen chats with villagers tonight that I never read before.


I have very minimal conversations with my neighbors, and that goes to zero once they've gifted their photo. I'll have to rely on the reports of others to confirm this change.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

Trundle said:


> No, those are the only 4 colours. Meanwhile, Festivale furniture comes in 5 colours: blue, green, purple, red, and rainbow. You can customize a piece of furniture by collecting feathers (kinda like the Halloween event, where you had to grow pumpkins for customization).


YO OKAY NINTENDO THAT MAKES ME FEEL BETTER


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> They aren't in the seasonal items, scroll down in the regular items in the nook shop lmao. If you aren't seeing them thats odd, I've stayed within the first 14 days and that might be why. (In February)


I didn't go to february, and couldn't be bothered.

They aren't a catalogued item though, like the tambourine.
Can't be searched or ordered.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 28, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I didn't go to february, and couldn't be bothered.
> 
> They aren't a catalogued item though, like the tambourine.
> Can't be searched or ordered.


Ah, I haven't even been using the catalog since direct buying is faster lmao. I don't think any of the special furniture shows up in catalog. Tbh I didn't even know tambourines appeared in catalog XD That's nice to know though.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Ah, I haven't even been using the catalog since direct buying is faster lmao. I don't think any of the special furniture shows up in catalog. Tbh I didn't even know tambourines appeared in catalog XD That's nice to know though.


Tambourines don't show up.
I was saying maracas are like the tambourines, as they aren't in the catalogue, won't show up in a search of it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

This might be a stretch but does anyone have pics of the festival funiture color variants ?


----------



## Jaco (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone know how to update gifts work? Are they limited-time rewards for having an island prior to an update, or do new players get their update gifts all at once in the mail after their first evening?

In other words, are things like the Maracas or the Joy-Con available to players who started their island after the update? Can you time travel to somehow get more?


----------



## tajikey (Jan 28, 2021)

Milky star said:


> This might be a stretch but does anyone have pics of the festival funiture color variants ?


I believe they're here:




__





						DodoCodes.com - The #1 Animal Crossing: New Horizons Community for Dodo Codes, Designs, Auctions, Dreams, giveaways, and more.
					






					dodocodes.com


----------



## Junalt (Jan 28, 2021)

The coloured variations of the Festivale stuff looks much better than I expected. The dances are adorable.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 28, 2021)

Neato info! I dont feel so neutral about it anymore lol. Admittedly the data dump was more interesting than the trailer.
Im really happy there are a few color options for the furinture.
I wont be tt to get any of the stuff. I have enough on my plate with terraforming my island.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

Okay I was cappin hard on this update. I was way too hard on it. The reactions are sooooo cute ! Especially feeling it omg so cute and I can actually use some of Pave's funiture on my beach and the Raibow feather appears to be more pastely and cute lol plus BEANS BEANS BEANS !!!


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Can confirm, just got the Mermaid fence!!!!!!View attachment 353533



me omw to harass pascal for the first time in months;


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm also noticing different dialogue. Aside from there being some stuff I don't remember getting before, I also noticed I didn't have to cycle through the 3-4 bits of repetitive dialogue they always start out with before getting to the more interesting stuff.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 28, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Spoiler: Pavé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wh... what happens if you invite him? does he show up?


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm so happy to hear multiple people are noticing new dialogue. I'm going to have to test it out too.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 28, 2021)

I guess it's possible it's not really new, but they just did something to change how the animals access their dialogue, and it's making some of the more obscure lines more accessible.

But it's also been a long time since I've really talked to the animals more than once or twice so maybe I've just forgotten a lot, lol.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 28, 2021)

I think half of the problem with this community is people are too quick to judge something.... Half the people that were like, ew a bad update are now super excited. Next time don't just judge a book by it's cover    (Just wanted to get that out..)

I have yet to actually play the game with the new updates. But i'm really looking forward too it! Will come back and post what I discover later.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 28, 2021)

bebebese said:


> wh... what happens if you invite him? does he show up?


This update added Pave's model to the files, so now he can be scanned into Photopia on Harv's Island if you have his amiibo card (just like you can with Isabelle, KK Slider, etc...)


----------



## Aronthaer (Jan 28, 2021)

bebebese said:


> wh... what happens if you invite him? does he show up?



dug around for 15 minutes to find my Pave amiibo card, it does the same thing as the other special villagers. it said "It seems you can't talk to Pave right now" and that was it.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 28, 2021)

Whoa, the rainbow version of the Festivale items looks pretty nice. Kinda disappointing that there isn't a rainbow version for the outfits. Also good to know that the two Valentine's Day items comes in different colors. 



Rosch said:


> On other news... some datamine info suggests that the Sanrio villagers, Katrina and Shrunk have parameter updates. Meaning, they COULD potentially be returning this March.


Now I wonder if Katrina and Shrunk would just become new weekly visitors or if Shrunk at least comes back along with Club LOL (not sure how big the chances are for Katrina getting her own building). If the latter would be the case, K.K. at least would stop blocking the RS at Saturdays and we would get finally a new building. Otherwise, since the Sanrio cards are about to come back, I guess the chances looking good that this is true imo.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 28, 2021)

More datamined info suggests that there could be a Mario-related sidescrolling minigame, and a "Simon Says" style dancing minigame. Take note that these are just based on the game's current files. It can change. It may end up being used, altered, or not used at all.

Also, gifting your villagers the bouquet and or chocolate on Valentine's Day gives them +2 friendship points. Also, it is not stored, so there are no worries of furniture replacement.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 28, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Now I wonder if Katrina and Shrunk would just become new weekly visitors or if Shrunk at least comes back along with Club LOL (not sure how big the chances are for Katrina getting her own building). If the latter would be the case, K.K. at least would stop blocking the RS at Saturdays and we would get finally a new building. Otherwise, since the Sanrio cards are about to come back, I guess the chances looking good that this is true imo.


I could see them keeping K.K. in the plaza, honestly. Either because he still travels to other places, and just comes to visit your island on Saturdays, or he does DJ for Shrunk again, but then still holds his acoustic concert in the plaza. I might just be saying that because it reminds me of the movie, though, and the Animal Crossing game I have wanted for years is as close to the movie as possible. 

ETA: Since people were talking about the maracas, too lazy to go back and see if that got resolved, but they're in my daily Nook Shopping selection today, same as how the RingCon and both Switch models sometimes show up.


----------



## Jacob4 (Jan 28, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I think half of the problem with this community is people are too quick to judge something.... Half the people that were like, ew a bad update are now super excited. Next time don't just judge a book by it's cover    (Just wanted to get that out..)
> 
> I have yet to actually play the game with the new updates. But i'm really looking forward too it! Will come back and post what I discover later.


I get what you're saying, but at the same time it's a bit silly to expect people to not to feel like that after an update trailer that does a terrible job of showcasing the things that are in store

With respect to festivale, the trailer showed Pavé (already known), a few new reactions from villagers, being able to catch feathers, and one colour variation of some of the new furniture. The rest of it was just empty content; Pavé dancing took up like half of the trailer, lol

That being said, this update doesn't look as bad as I initially thought it would be with all the stuff shown in this thread, and the stuff being said about villager dialogue is big if true!


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 28, 2021)

Just updated and logged on quickly. Got the maracas in the mail as a gift for updating. Pascal gave me a Pearl  Apart from the orderable stuff which I sadly have a flame megaphone (does purple exist? slightly obsessed ) is there anything else on day one? Don’t TT but tempted if I have to wait ages to decorate


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 28, 2021)

Burumun said:


> I could see them keeping K.K. in the plaza, honestly. Either because he still travels to other places, and just comes to visit your island on Saturdays, or he does DJ for Shrunk again, but then still holds his acoustic concert in the plaza. I might just be saying that because it reminds me of the movie, though, and the Animal Crossing game I have wanted for years is as close to the movie as possible.


I don't mind if K.K. would still play around the plaza, it would be just nice if he and the chairs could move a little bit so that there's more space between him and the RS entrance. It's kinda annoying when you running always into him, since he takes lots of space for his concert. Maybe the chairs could be placed different for example. Otherwise, he could switch his roles every Saturday, like one Saturday he plays his acoustic concert at the plaza, the other one he's DJ K.K. at the club. Or DJ K.K. becomes a thing for Friday nights, like that he shows up on two days now in two different roles.

Speaking of Club LOL: Now that we get more dance related reactions thanks to the Festivale update, the club would make a bit more sense to use said reactions there, like inviting your friends and have a party at the club. 



Rosch said:


> Also, gifting your villagers the bouquet and or chocolate on Valentine's Day gives them +2 friendship points. Also, it is not stored, so there are no worries of furniture replacement.


About to spam my villagers with chocolate hearts and bouquets to show them how much I like them.


----------



## Raz (Jan 28, 2021)

So I tried taking with my villagers and I didn't see a single line of new dialog. And believe me, I talked with them multiple times to see if something new would appear.

The maracas and the beans were fun for like 2 seconds, and they're now on storage and will probably stay there forever.

Tried using the megaphone near some fish or bugs but they don't react to it, which is kinda lame. 

The Resetti model has a light on his helmet than can be switched on or off. Couldn't get the reactions yet (they're not on the nook miles section). The football rug is cool, but won't fit most people's houses, I believe. It does work well with my bedroom, though, so at least I got something to use. 

Still waiting to see those fabled new lines of dialog, the Valentines items and the other stuff... Not really impressed with the update, as I suspected it would be the case. The saving grace might be the new dialog, but as I've said, I still need to see them...


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

so i've literally only just woke up and instantly turned my game on lol

not gonna lie, the mermaid fence is pretty ugly compared to the furniture

update: u can't customise the megaphone, how do u get the different colours?

update 2: looks like i'm gonna wait for pave in _style_




once i get some bells that is...


----------



## bebebese (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> update: u can't customise the megaphone, how do u get the different colours?


There should be a different one listed each day. At 2:00 am, when the update went live for me, I had the starry one, and when the day rolled over at 5:00 am I got the blue sparkly one.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

o k a y






sorry are these spoilers too much? i donno how much we can post 

u can customise pave furniture with feathers


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 28, 2021)

Have to say I'm intrigued by these datamines even more than the update so far.

Trying not to get my hopes up too much since I've gotten burned on datamines before but it at least seems like they're trying to develop new stuff. I'm especially curious about the alleged 5000 new furniture items. Are any of these items named in the files or are they just generic numbers and placeholders? Are we thinking these items are for future events or is there going to be some sort of massive new item dump all at once.

As for the update... I'm going to be checking my villager dialog after I patch. I talk to my animals pretty regularly despite the repetitive dialog so I should be able to gauge out if it got updated pretty quickly.​


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 28, 2021)

Does anyone have a source and list of all the datamines for the possible new features (not for this update)?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 28, 2021)

Posting my experiences with villager dialog post-patch since I said I would.

I found 5 pieces of dialog I had not ran in to when talking to each of my animals 3 times. That means 5/23 were new to me. Most of the new dialog was conversations where the animal would ask me something and I was given three dialog choices I could answer back with. I think I'll run this experiment a second time tomorrow.  If anyone is curious I kept a log of what topics everyone mentioned and if they were talking about stuff relating to surroundings, my clothes etc.



Spoiler: Log



Leopold - Nooks Cranny, C.J, Player 2
Pietro - Player 2, My outfit, Person who visited my island
Avery - Question about my interests, Furniture, _NEW_
Claudia - Person who visited my island, My outfit, Tool I was holding
Cousteau - Resident services, Old, Furniture
Chester - Tool I was holding, _NEW_, _NEW_
Goldie - _NEW_, Old, _NEW_
Agnes - Old, Furniture, Quest
Bam - Quest, Trying to buy items from me, My outfit
Wendy - Did not take part in this experiment as she was in the museum.



Would be interesting to see other people who talk to animals a lot also do this while keeping a log.​


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Apparently, I've read that *the Mermaid Fence is now available*. Rush to Pascal NOW!


ayyy ill take a new reason to go diving again, cool


----------



## Mick (Jan 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Posting my experiences with villager dialog post-patch since I said I would.
> 
> I found 5 pieces of dialog I had not ran in to when talking to each of my animals 3 times. That means 5/23 were new to me. Most of the new dialog was conversations where the animal would ask me something and I was given three dialog choices I could answer back with. I think I'll run this experiment a second time tomorrow.  If anyone is curious I kept a log of what topics everyone mentioned and if they were talking about stuff relating to surroundings, my clothes etc.
> 
> ...



I have been talking to mine quite a lot since I've been experimenting with getting quests from them for Smile Isle. I can definitely try this, because I've seen most of their dialogue by now.

I'm curious though, where did the rumours for new dialogue come from? And are we sure they aren't just new lines for them to say about the new items/event?


----------



## moonlights (Jan 28, 2021)

maybe I'm missing something, but will the Festivale furniture be available as DIYs? I know atm they're for sale at Nooks, but is it similar to Halloween in that the seasonal furniture is for sale all month and you could obtain the DIYs alongside that?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

moonlights said:


> maybe I'm missing something, but will the Festivale furniture be available as DIYs? I know atm they're for sale at Nooks, but is it similar to Halloween in that the seasonal furniture is for sale all month and you could obtain the DIYs alongside that?


i bought one of the items at nooks and u will have to use feathers to customise so i'm assuming it's like the halloween furniture
where it was a diy but u could also buy it


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 28, 2021)

Mick said:


> I have been talking to mine quite a lot since I've been experimenting with getting quests from them for Smile Isle. I can definitely try this, because I've seen most of their dialogue by now.
> 
> I'm curious though, where did the rumours for new dialogue come from? And are we sure they aren't just new lines for them to say about the new items/event?



I would definitely be interested in your results!

As far as I know the rumors just started cropping up on here about the dialog system being fixed to repeat less. I'm always dubious about claims with no data to back it up which is why I personally did my little experiment. It's also why I would love to see more people actually keep a log for statistics. Obviously if you never talk to your animals the data gained from this won't really matter.

All the new dialog I ran in to was unrelated to festivalè or the new items.​


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2021)

The beans disappointed me. They don't go as far as they did in New Leaf and nothing happens if I do it near another character. (In New Leaf, it would make other animals/players use a shocked expression.)


----------



## charmingpeach (Jan 28, 2021)

I won't lie, the datamine part of the update is what gets me the most excited every time lol! Especially with this update, as it was too small and the furniture doesn't fit my aesthetic too much. I'm so glad to hear there are 5,000+ items in the code and the Sanrio villagers are getting more and more likely to reappear! I do hope their furniture sets also come back, it's the charm of the Sanrio cards after all! I know the March update won't likely be big however, it says in the datamine that there is hinting at a 1.9.0 version, not a 2.0 so let's keep that in mind!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> The beans disappointed me. They don't go as far as they did in New Leaf and nothing happens if I do it near another character. (In New Leaf, it would make other animals/players use a shocked expression.)


i never had the beans in NL and i assumed they were equally boring tbh
now i kinda want them in NL lol


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

Jez said:


> Does anyone have a source and list of all the datamines for the possible new features (not for this update)?



Most (or maybe all) datamine info can be found on the official discord under U_nrestricted Play_. There are some verified data miners including Ninji who share their work there.









						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.com


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> The beans disappointed me. They don't go as far as they did in New Leaf and nothing happens if I do it near another character. (In New Leaf, it would make other animals/players use a shocked expression.)


It's the little things like this that they take out of the game which make NH soulless.

At least the megaphone thing is cool to use though. The animation for the maracas seems a bit janky


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 28, 2021)

I admit this ended up being better than I thought, but I still miss Brewster and a St. Valentine's event with furniture (the same as PC) included.
I hope they stop taking events away like they did with this one and April's fools.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

Seems the code referring to villager visits has been removed.





__





						1.7.0 ACNH Datamine
					

ACNH v1.7.0 datamined information.



					acnh.isomorphicbox.com


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Seems the code referring to villager visits has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re only making it more obvious.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

snazzy decorations on RS


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 28, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Anyone know how to update gifts work? Are they limited-time rewards for having an island prior to an update, or do new players get their update gifts all at once in the mail after their first evening?
> 
> In other words, are things like the Maracas or the Joy-Con available to players who started their island after the update? Can you time travel to somehow get more?



I know the past gifts show up from time to time in the Nook Stop shop. The joy con is probably like that. The maracas might show up in the cabinet of Nook's Cranny from time to time like the tambourine does.


----------



## azurill (Jan 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Posting my experiences with villager dialog post-patch since I said I would.
> 
> I found 5 pieces of dialog I had not ran in to when talking to each of my animals 3 times. That means 5/23 were new to me. Most of the new dialog was conversations where the animal would ask me something and I was given three dialog choices I could answer back with. I think I'll run this experiment a second time tomorrow.  If anyone is curious I kept a log of what topics everyone mentioned and if they were talking about stuff relating to surroundings, my clothes etc.
> 
> ...


I can do this with my main island when I have time later to talk with them.I talk to my villagers a lot on my main my second island i think it is to new. It will be interesting to see what they have to say.


----------



## loveclove (Jan 28, 2021)

So my nooks is not selling the reaction pack, nor the festivale furniture, those of you who got it TTd? My RS is not decorated as well


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

loveclove said:


> So my nooks is not selling the reaction pack, nor the festivale furniture, those of you who got it TTd? My RS is not decorated as well



It's been said the Festivale things aren't available until the 1st of Feb


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

loveclove said:


> So my nooks is not selling the reaction pack, nor the festivale furniture, those of you who got it TTd? My RS is not decorated as well


for the diys i TT to feb 15th and i'm at the beginning of feb rn so i have a decorated RS


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jan 28, 2021)

not sure if anyone has asked this yet... but i am currently looking at the cabinet in my Nooklings store, and no reactions... does it have to be February 1st or something for us to be able to get those reactions?


----------



## loveclove (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> for the diys i TT to feb 15th and i'm at the beginning of feb rn so i have a decorated RS





JKDOS said:


> It's been said the Festivale things aren't available until the 1st of Feb


Oh ok! Thanks guys

	Post automatically merged: Jan 28, 2021



NatsumiSummer said:


> not sure if anyone has asked this yet... but i am currently looking at the cabinet in my Nooklings store, and no reactions... does it have to be February 1st or something for us to be able to get those reactions?


I just asked above, yes! You have to wait or TT


----------



## Berrymia (Jan 28, 2021)

Isabelle now mentions in the news broadcast she forgot to charge her phone...groundbreaking, I know


----------



## Mick (Jan 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I would definitely be interested in your results!
> 
> As far as I know the rumors just started cropping up on here about the dialog system being fixed to repeat less. I'm always dubious about claims with no data to back it up which is why I personally did my little experiment. It's also why I would love to see more people actually keep a log for statistics. Obviously if you never talk to your animals the data gained from this won't really matter.
> 
> All the new dialog I ran in to was unrelated to festivalè or the new items.​



I am back and I brought data!






I was honestly surprised at the amount of new dialogue I was still finding after 880 hours of gameplay (granted, I didn't talk this much with my villagers until recently). But is it more than i was seeing before the update? I'm not even sure, because a lot of the 'new' dialogue I was seeing was very specific to things like the daily weather, the fishing rod they were holding or nearby items.

I've included all the individual times I talked to them in the spoiler below. I'm not sure if I can call that conclusive at all. I think this feels random enough to say that there wasn't much of a change.



Spoiler: complete data table









From the datamine info linked a bit higher by @JKDOS , we also have a direct comparison between the eventflows of 1.6 and 1.7: https://pastebin.com/W9b05xy5

Summary of the above: Red is the old code. Green is new. I do see some minor changes to dialogue in there. Like this generic (peppy?) conversation line that was changed slightly:





What I do not see in there are any changes to the mechanics which decide which dialogue is picked, or entirely new lines being added. So I'm very inclined to say that rumours about dialogue being improved are, unfortunately, just rumours.



Interestingly, they also worked on some of Zipper's dialogue (Like this one, from "six" to "6"). Which could be an indication that Bunny Day is returning in its previous form...


----------



## Sheando (Jan 28, 2021)

Okay, I LOVE the new furniture. I’m working on an outdoor market and it will be absolutely perfect.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

i feel like the only person that hasn't found new dialogue, i've spoke to all my villagers multiple times aswell 

but i did get all the new clothes and there's 16 in total, the little crowns are the best


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 28, 2021)

Mick said:


> I am back and I brought data!
> 
> View attachment 353586
> 
> ...



Thanks for coming through with the data and datamine investigation!

It does seem like we're dealing with a case of placebo then in regards to new conversations popping up. It's pretty interesting how this particular rumor seems to crop up a lot after patches. I've noticed it at least on one other occasion. My honest guess is that people just get back in to the game after taking a break when a patch drops and then end up talking more with their animals which increases the chances of just randomly bumping in to new dialog.​


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 28, 2021)

As interesting as it is that the Mario Day update could be a warp pipe that takes you to a side scrolling mario level to earn points and win mario prizes.

I think its more likely that on that day, swimming/diving and character animations may change to be more like mario. I dunno, just, don't get to excited over this datamine.

May not be what some think.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> The beans disappointed me. They don't go as far as they did in New Leaf and nothing happens if I do it near another character. (In New Leaf, it would make other animals/players use a shocked expression.)


Ngl they didn't feel the same as NL. NL' beans had more of a loud crunch sound. These new ones feel like I'm throwing feathers qwp


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

well this isn't a rug, just some item u can place outside



still pretty cute though ☆
i do want rugs outside but this will have to do for now...


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 28, 2021)

Jacob4 said:


> I get what you're saying, but at the same time it's a bit silly to expect people to not to feel like that after an update trailer that does a terrible job of showcasing the things that are in store
> 
> With respect to festivale, the trailer showed Pavé (already known), a few new reactions from villagers, being able to catch feathers, and one colour variation of some of the new furniture. The rest of it was just empty content; Pavé dancing took up like half of the trailer, lol
> 
> That being said, this update doesn't look as bad as I initially thought it would be with all the stuff shown in this thread, and the stuff being said about villager dialogue is big if true!


This is exactly right. I was one of the people who was mega-disappointed by the trailer, and after seeing all the stuff that wasn’t shown, I’m definitely looking forward to this update a lot more than I was. That trailer was HORRIBLE, how can people really blame others for not being happy with what was shown? It shouldn’t take a data leak to get people excited about the update, it should just be shown right off the bat.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

sorry i'm literally back again but this is actually adorable i can't



he is full on having a mini rave rn


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> sorry i'm literally back again but this is actually adorable i can't
> View attachment 353628
> he is full on having a mini rave rn



This is one of my favorite parts of the update! In previous updates I really wished villagers could interact more with our new items and I just love that they did this. I hope they continue to give them adorable reactions to new items going forward. It makes them so much more charming!


----------



## tajikey (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> well this isn't a rug, just some item u can place outside
> View attachment 353622
> still pretty cute though ☆
> i do want rugs outside but this will have to do for now...


Can it be customized?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Can it be customized?


yes but unfortunately u will need feathers to customise them 

i only say unfortunately because now i'm stuck with green items until the 15th


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> well this isn't a rug, just some item u can place outside
> View attachment 353622
> still pretty cute though ☆
> i do want rugs outside but this will have to do for now...


How did u get this? Did u tt?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> How did u get this? Did u tt?


yup, the items are avaliable in nooks from the 1st of february but u can't customise them until the 15th


----------



## Jaco (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't think the dialogue update is just a rumor. I'm also seeing more varied conversations than before.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 28, 2021)

So.... Could anyone tell me if the 'get on top of the 4th cliff glitch' has been fixed? I really want to add just a few things there, but I haven't had a chance to get it working yet.


----------



## bebebese (Jan 28, 2021)

Flicky said:


> So.... Could anyone tell me if the 'get on top of the 4th cliff glitch' has been fixed? I really want to add just a few things there, but I haven't had a chance to get it working yet.


According to the discord, it still hasn't been patched. I don't know if it's been tested, though.


----------



## Serabee (Jan 28, 2021)

*squeal* I'm way more pleased wtih this update then I expected! The next Festivale items are GORGEOUS- I've been doing a little festival for each season and those decorations will be PERFECT for them!

Also, I was super excited to see the datamine is confirming more event, even if they're just mini ones  And I'll be talking to my villagers all day today!


----------



## Holla (Jan 28, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Whoa, the rainbow version of the Festivale items looks pretty nice. Kinda disappointing that there isn't a rainbow version for the outfits. Also good to know that the two Valentine's Day items comes in different colors.
> 
> 
> Now I wonder if Katrina and Shrunk would just become new weekly visitors or if Shrunk at least comes back along with Club LOL (not sure how big the chances are for Katrina getting her own building). If the latter would be the case, K.K. at least would stop blocking the RS at Saturdays and we would get finally a new building. Otherwise, since the Sanrio cards are about to come back, I guess the chances looking good that this is true imo.



I'd be totally up for a community type building sort of like a community center. That way KK could setup there on saturdays, Katrina could bring her tent, Shrunk could do his (bad) comedy acts etc.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 28, 2021)

I woul like to join team pearl for day one update hahahah Pascal is a little secretive mischief heheh


----------



## Dantia (Jan 28, 2021)

Has no one noticed villagers now place glasses and hats on surface slots instead of on the floor? Half my villagers have replaced their surface items with hats/glasses I've gifted them half an year ago (looking at you Marshal). Has there been any datamine about how the furniture placement is updated?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 28, 2021)

Only one thing I can say to the addition of maracas:

SHALA-KALA! 

Will be booting up my game later on today to pick up the new goodies~


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Only one thing I can say to the addition of maracas:
> 
> SHALA-KALA!
> 
> Will be booting up my game later on today to pick up the new goodies~


i shouted this the second i got the maracas haha


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i shouted this the second i got the maracas haha


Great minds think alike ^-^


----------



## meo (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm super excited for lunar new year items and was hoping they'd incorporate the holiday.


----------



## Livia (Jan 28, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Anyone know how to update gifts work? Are they limited-time rewards for having an island prior to an update, or do new players get their update gifts all at once in the mail after their first evening?
> 
> In other words, are things like the Maracas or the Joy-Con available to players who started their island after the update? Can you time travel to somehow get more?



i started my second island in October, and I didn’t get any of the previous update gifts except the ring con which I got the first day in the mail. I didn’t even get the switch item. Most of the update items can be cataloged and reordered though, so you can get them from someone else.


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 28, 2021)

Alrigggght I'm definitely digging the Festivale items...
And I agree with everyone saying that datamines are maybe more exciting than this actual update lol. I know this is controversial, but I definitely feel like we are LONG overdue for more buildings, and a nook upgrade! I'll take it however I can get it...


----------



## Mick (Jan 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Thanks for coming through with the data and datamine investigation!
> 
> It does seem like we're dealing with a case of placebo then in regards to new conversations popping up. It's pretty interesting how this particular rumor seems to crop up a lot after patches. I've noticed it at least on one other occasion. My honest guess is that people just get back in to the game after taking a break when a patch drops and then end up talking more with their animals which increases the chances of just randomly bumping in to new dialog.​



No problem! It was interesting enough to try.

I did try to look into the code a bit further, I can see a lot of the decision tree that leads up to villagers picking their lines, and I really don't see anything that would indicate certain "unread" dialogue being given priority.

I think you're probably right about people guessing or having the false impression that they are seeing new things, that does sound very likely.


----------



## Livia (Jan 28, 2021)

Did the update change move-out bubbles? I've had the bubble bouncing to different villagers for about a week, but today I can't find it. I've reloaded my game several times to make different villagers go outside, but no one has the bubble.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

Mick said:


> No problem! It was interesting enough to try.
> 
> I did try to look into the code a bit further, I can see a lot of the decision tree that leads up to villagers picking their lines, and I really don't see anything that would indicate certain "unread" dialogue being given priority.
> 
> I think you're probably right about people guessing or having the false impression that they are seeing new things, that does sound very likely.



If anyone really wants to dive in and check if they're seeing new dialogue. There is a complete dump of dialogue here dating to what appears to be v1.5.  You'll need to learn the codes for each personality. All I know is Smug is _Zk_. I'm sure the others can be learned just by reading the dialogue and knowing what personality is responsible for such. (_Ha_ appears to be a jock, _Ge _appears to be Peppy) 






						ACNH Dialog
					

Website for viewing ACNH text




					googleben.github.io


----------



## Mick (Jan 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If anyone really wants to dive in and check if they're seeing new dialogue. There is a complete dump of dialogue here dating to what appears to be v1.5.  You'll need to learn the codes for each personality. All I know is Smug is _Zk_. I'm sure the others can be learned just by reading the dialogue and knowing what personality is responsible for such. (_Ha_ appears to be a jock, _Ge _appears to be Peppy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I remember seeing this dump a while ago and I couldn't find it since! Thanks for linking it, I'll bookmark it this time. I might try this if I get bored later. ^^


----------



## HylianEmiel (Jan 28, 2021)

Does someone know if the wreath bug is fixed? When I gave a wreath to my villagers, they didn't hang them on their doors. I hope they fixed it in this update. https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/villager-wont-hang-wreath-on-his-door.581226/


----------



## Hoosker (Jan 28, 2021)

Livia said:


> Did the update change move-out bubbles? I've had the bubble bouncing to different villagers for about a week, but today I can't find it. I've reloaded my game several times to make different villagers go outside, but no one has the bubble.



Hmm maybe try resetting the move out process and TTing 14-15 days in the future again to find the bubble? I haven't heard anything about move outs changing, but now I'm curious! I could definitely see an update messing with the cycle you were on.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 28, 2021)

Placed maracas make noises if interacted with <3 Bean boxes do not 0/10


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 28, 2021)

I just noticed that the seasonal tab in Nook Shopping lets you read details about the holidays each item represents if you press X. Is this new, or have I just never noticed it before?


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 28, 2021)

mayor.lauren said:


> I just noticed that the seasonal tab in Nook Shopping lets you read details about the holidays each item represents if you press X. Is this new, or have I just never noticed it before?



I can't say when it was added, but I first noticed it during New Years


----------



## Livia (Jan 28, 2021)

Hoosker said:


> Hmm maybe try resetting the move out process and TTing 14-15 days in the future again to find the bubble? I haven't heard anything about move outs changing, but now I'm curious! I could definitely see an update messing with the cycle you were on.



I don't time travel, so I'll have to wait for the bubble to come back on it's own.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 28, 2021)

The current special items are orderable through the catalog. Will this change when they expire?


----------



## Rosch (Jan 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Have to say I'm intrigued by these datamines even more than the update so far.
> 
> Trying not to get my hopes up too much since I've gotten burned on datamines before but it at least seems like they're trying to develop new stuff. I'm especially curious about the alleged 5000 new furniture items. Are any of these items named in the files or are they just generic numbers and placeholders? Are we thinking these items are for future events or is there going to be some sort of massive new item dump all at once.​



They were only referenced by code. The items are not really in the game though, the reason they cannot be discovered. No item names, no pics. The said items are actually "finished" though. So I guess they're just waiting for the right time to put it in, and I hope it arrives this March.

Holiday updates are done (assuming they don't change the ones we got), what we need now are actual mechanic and gameplay updates.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Uchi and lazy villagers get up earlier. 

I don't like them all being awake around the same time as I want a break from them dumping rubbish onto me, and there's no Tortimer island to escape to.


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 28, 2021)

bebebese said:


> According to the discord, it still hasn't been patched. I don't know if it's been tested, though.




I've only successfully done this glitch a few times so I'm no expert. But I had redone my island to use this glitch and when I tried to do it again no matter how I tried it I could not get it to work. I ended up destroying what I had built to use it because it wasn't as cute without the glitch. So if it does work still someone let me know lol.


----------



## Kindra (Jan 28, 2021)

Are megaphones locked to two colour variations per island? I've been time travelling back and forward to get the Glittery and Starry variations, but I've only been seeing the Football and Fiery Megaphones (aka the ones I don't like, naturally!)


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kindra said:


> Are megaphones locked to two colour variations per island? I've been time travelling back and forward to get the Glittery and Starry variations, but I've only been seeing the Football and Fiery Megaphones (aka the ones I don't like, naturally!)


nope, i got all 4 but i kept TTing many days lol


----------



## John Wick (Jan 28, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> nope, i got all 4 but i kept TTing many days lol


I've been TT'g and got three so far!

Fiery
Starry
Glittery


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing these updates! It saves me a lot of time to discover them all myself.

Since I don't time travel, it's really hard for me to enjoy any new content until the actual event day.


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 29, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Uchi villagers get up earlier.



Is this true?? I haven't noticed Cherry wake up earlier, but maybe it's just not as early as I'm up.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 29, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Is this true?? I haven't noticed Cherry wake up earlier, but maybe it's just not as early as I'm up.



There is a chance a villager can wake up at 5am as well as stay up very late into the night. It's just a thing the game does.

Maybe that's what happened


----------



## Ganucci (Jan 29, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> There is a chance a villager can wake up at 5am as well as stay up very late into the night. It's just a thing the game does.
> 
> Maybe that's what happened



Yeah that could be it. I've seen that happen and then the villager will say something when you talk to them how they usually aren't up that early. It makes me laugh that Uchi villager get up so late, but also a tad frustrating because I feel like I never see them.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Is this true?? I haven't noticed Cherry wake up earlier, but maybe it's just not as early as I'm up.


I just found that lazy villagers are up earlier too unfortunately.

Lucky was just crafting at 7.00 AM.

Cherry was up an hour earlier yesterday, crafting.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



JKDOS said:


> There is a chance a villager can wake up at 5am as well as stay up very late into the night. It's just a thing the game does.
> 
> Maybe that's what happened


Not inside.

Mine were awake inside.

I know you get an early riser every now and then, wandering around outside, they even tell you they woke up early, but not in their houses, crafting.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 29, 2021)

i thought that there was always a villager who would be crafting no matter the time you logged on?  there was always a 3 hour interval for them to be crafting, and that can happen 3 times a day, right?  i honestly don't know the full dynamic of it, though.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

6iixx said:


> i thought that there was always a villager who would be crafting no matter the time you logged on?  there was always a 3 hour interval for them to be crafting, and that can happen 3 times a day, right?  i honestly don't know the full dynamic of it, though.


Nope.

Sometimes the first villager to craft, could be the last villager to wake up.

Cherry used to wake up last, and has sometimes been the first one to craft anything for the day.

Edit. And now they're awake at the usual time after I TT'd forward and back a day.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 29, 2021)

I keep seeing all these game guide info websites post to their social media all the items we get this new update and I am so excited  so I’m assuming we unlock the vday items feb 1st but the festival update unlocks the 15th?


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 29, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> I keep seeing all these game guide info websites post to their social media all the items we get this new update and I am so excited  so I’m assuming we unlock the vday items feb 1st but the festival update unlocks the 15th?



The festivale items unlock become available Feb 1, but the actual event and reward unlock Feb 15


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

This isn't Pocket Camp. It's my fully paid for, offline game.

WHY are events locked?
WHO is it hurting?

It's MY GAME?

Stop messing with it, and just release a proper FINISHED version that I can play the way I want.
Remove crafting and autosave too while you're at it.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 29, 2021)

Kindra said:


> Are megaphones locked to two colour variations per island? I've been time travelling back and forward to get the Glittery and Starry variations, but I've only been seeing the Football and Fiery Megaphones (aka the ones I don't like, naturally!)


I bought an extra starry one you can have.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 29, 2021)

just because you bought a copy doesn't make it your game, though    you own a copy of the game. the game is still nintendo's. and they still have all reservations, rights, etc., to do what they want with said game. no one has to like it, but no one can make demands on it either.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 29, 2021)

Yea, the terms of use for video games are getting tighter over the years. There was a time where basically every game really was "yours" when you bought it, but companies are slipping things into their terms of use that buying the game is sort of just buying a  license and that they control the full experience.

Don't know for sure how much that applies to Nintendo and Animal Crossing specifically, but I bet it's in there somewhere.


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

6iixx said:


> just because you bought a copy doesn't make it your game, though    you own a copy of the game. the game is still nintendo's. and they still have all reservations, rights, etc., to do what they want with said game. no one has to like it, but no one can make demands on it either.


Just to add to the post: whenever you buy a game, you're not buying the game, but a license to play that game. In the case of physical copies, the physical part is just a physical "interface". It's a bridge, and it's not necessary anymore because of digital distribution. And that's also why the game companies have been pushing hard towards a full-digital market.

Yeah, it sucks, and the only way not to deal with it is to just stop buying new games. While there's still complete physical releases, the absolute majority of the games are released without "finishing touches" for a reason. Day 1 patches are a thing on purpose. The consumer has less control over the game they bought, and that's by design. Read any EULA of any game you've bought in the last 5 years and you'll understand what I'm saying. They want full control of the games because they can, legally, just revoke your access to the license of a game you've bought without any warning or good reason. Yeah, and they can also re-release that game again so if you want to keep playing, then buy it one more time. 

This is not related to AC or this thread, but I just wanted to say this because understanding how the industry works makes you guys less prone to such kind of disappointment.


----------



## annex (Jan 29, 2021)

This might have already been mentioned, but when are the chocolate hearts for sale?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 29, 2021)

Been taking a break from ACNH since Halloween-ish. Is there any sign of Brewster coming back soon? Glad that Pavé is back though!!


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

annex said:


> This might have already been mentioned, but when are the chocolate hearts for sale?


I think they'll be available on February 1. 



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Been taking a break from ACNH since Halloween-ish. Is there any sign of Brewster coming back soon? Glad that Pavé is back though!!


Zero sign of Brewster, and it looks like the lines of dialog that mentioned Brewster and The Roost were removed from the game.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 29, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Been taking a break from ACNH since Halloween-ish. Is there any sign of Brewster coming back soon? Glad that Pavé is back though!!


I don't think so. Maybe in a huge update for the game's birthday, or just after that... we don't know, we just hope.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 29, 2021)

Raz said:


> Zero sign of Brewster, and it looks like the lines of dialog that mentioned Brewster and The Roost were removed from the game.



Oh that's grim, I don't see why they wouldn't bring him back. Maybe they are just trying to throw off dataminers? Just trying to be optimistic here


----------



## Jaco (Jan 29, 2021)

The Roost and Brewster is one of the game's most heavily requested features. I'm sure it's in the cards, we just don't have any hints yet.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

I TT'd to feb 1st, and Crook's Cranny had a festivale confetti machine thing, and the festivale reactions for just over 19k. 

Edit. The confetti machine is... kinda slow?
I thought it would pump out heaps of it, but it's barely anything. 

I hope thd drum makes a decent sound.
That's the only decent thing I kinda want.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 29, 2021)

Why are the reactions in Nook's Cranny lol and why are they almost 20,000 bells, I mean I do prefer spending bells because Nook Miles are pretty much worthless but I just find it odd


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Jez said:


> Why are the reactions in Nook's Cranny lol and why are they almost 20,000 bells, I mean I do prefer spending bells because Nook Miles are pretty much worthless but I just find it odd


Dunno, but I much prefer spending bells instead of Crook Miles, as bells are the only real AC currency I'll acknowledge.


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

Jez said:


> Why are the reactions in Nook's Cranny lol and why are they almost 20,000 bells, I mean I do prefer spending bells because Nook Miles are pretty much worthless but I just find it odd


Yeah, it doesn't make any sense. Talk about inconsistency.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

Raz said:


> Yeah, it doesn't make any sense. Talk about inconsistency.


But at least they're consistent with their inconsistency.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 29, 2021)

Raz said:


> Yeah, it doesn't make any sense. Talk about inconsistency.


Is it inconsistent if we already had an example of that? The recipe-package for Turkey Day was on Nook's Cranny as well. Even more, can we call it inconsistent when we don't have enough situations to make a pattern?

I don't TT so I don't know atm, but are the new reactions available anytime? Like, if I don't buy them on February 1st, can I buy them after February or do they disappear after a certain date?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 29, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Is it inconsistent if we already had an example of that? The recipe-package for Turkey Day was on Nook's Cranny as well. Even more, can we call it inconsistent when we don't have enough situations to make a pattern?
> 
> I don't TT so I don't know atm, but are the new reactions available anytime? Like, if I don't buy them on February 1st, can I buy them after February or do they disappear after a certain date?


the other new reaction set was in the nook stop for nook miles which is why it is kind of weird


----------



## Raz (Jan 29, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> Is it inconsistent if we already had an example of that? The recipe-package for Turkey Day was on Nook's Cranny as well. Even more, can we call it inconsistent when we don't have enough situations to make a pattern?
> 
> I don't TT so I don't know atm, but are the new reactions available anytime? Like, if I don't buy them on February 1st, can I buy them after February or do they disappear after a certain date?


The recipe package is a diy, and you can find diys in Nook's Cranny since the beginning of the game, if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions, however, have been only given to the player through NPCs, either by villagers or Jack. 

If anything, that answers the question that some asked a few months ago, when people were speculating on returning characters, and some pointed out that Dr. Shrunk had become obsolete as his role was now given to the villagers.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 29, 2021)

this is very important




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 29, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> this is very important
> View attachment 353800


I love when they use instruments and there's no rhythm..just fun lol


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 29, 2021)

Jez said:


> Why are the reactions in Nook's Cranny lol and why are they almost 20,000 bells, I mean I do prefer spending bells because Nook Miles are pretty much worthless but I just find it odd


Maybe for new players.  Early game new players use Nook Miles to buy a house and other items.  20,000 bells are easy to get.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 29, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> this is very important
> View attachment 353800


Crikey, now I've GOT to TT again to get that drum!

Yes, folks, finally something I like. 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 29, 2021



magicalgrrrlz said:


> I love when they use instruments and there's no rhythm..just fun lol


Me too!
Fang is always on the street piano.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 29, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> this is very important
> View attachment 353800


Thats louder than i thought they would make it. Some instruments seem kinda quiet to me compared to the background music.

Now you just need a whole line of drums for a mob of villagers to make some racket lol.


----------



## Raz (Jan 30, 2021)

returnofsaturn said:


> this is very important
> View attachment 353800


It sounds like taiko drums!


----------



## Ginkgo (Jan 30, 2021)

I can't really "prove" it since I saw it on an insta video and someone might've already talked about it here, but you can now squeeze your player character through tight spaces while having the camera app open. 
Before this update, spaces that you could squeeze through were rendered inaccessible the second you pulled out the camera, which was often a real problem for me because I couldn't navigate my player out of the frame while wanting to take a picture of an area from a very specific angle. It made Harvey's Photopia entries for TBT especially difficult. Finally did they fix it  You still can't hop across rivers tho


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2021)

I TT'd and got all the items except the float.



Spoiler



Underwhelmed by most of it.
The parasol is tall but tiny at the top.
I thought it would be like a beach umbrella.

The drum is half decent.
The stall looks like a dodgy pattern.
Not well done.

The little lamp is nice.

I don't like flags or garlands as the game has way too many, and I find them ugly and just useless in terms of furniture.

This game has barely a handful of sofas and tables.

Please.. bring back the old furniture sets and items.
.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 30, 2021)

Anyone who has the items already by tt'ing do we only get one colour variations? Or can the items be customised?


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 30, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Anyone who has the items already by tt'ing do we only get one colour variations? Or can the items be customised?


Haven’t ttd but apparently it is one colour variation, green I think? The items are then customisable with the feathers you can collect during the festival


----------



## Sara? (Jan 30, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Anyone who has the items already by tt'ing do we only get one colour variations? Or can the items be customised?



As far as i have read from other pps comments you need the different feathers that will most likely start falling on February the 1st just like with the pumpkin items you need different feather colors to change the color of this objects


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 30, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Haven’t ttd but apparently it is one colour variation, green I think? The items are then customisable with the feathers you can collect during the festival


oh I have the red colour at the moment but I am glad they are customisable tho

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021



Sara? said:


> As far as i have read from other pps comments you need the different feathers that will most likely start falling on February the 1st just like with the pumpkin items you need different feather colors to change the color of this objects


I won't be able to get the coloured feathers till the 15th ? is it time locked?


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 30, 2021)

Good to know you can get different original colours. It’s so hard not TT ing as I am desperate to get the items  Yes the actual festival is time locked so you can’t access until the 15th


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 30, 2021)

my whole set in store is the blue variety, not green


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 30, 2021)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> my whole set in store is the blue variety, not green


Apologies, apparently the colours are blue, red and purple


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 30, 2021)

so is it that the green set is what pave is going to give us and rainbow is basically why you should do the event for longer? because if thats the case i actually like that system


----------



## Roxxy (Jan 30, 2021)

Ok, been very bad and ttd for the first time  my set is red. Unfortunately unorderable which is why I haven’t seen anyone selling them? They are customisable with the feathers you get from Pave. The colour variations are blue,green purple red rainbow. I would guess that Pave might give you a diy so you can order more?


----------



## LilyLynne (Jan 30, 2021)

Ive seen the sets. I actually think they are cute. They would be fun to decorate with under the right circumstances.

The colors are customizable in green, blue, purple, red, and rainbow. A balloon lamp, confetti machine, drum, flag, garland, lamp, parasol, stage, and stall. None of these are orderable. There are clothes (dresses, outfits, and feathered hats). There is also ogre outfits. Also Pave gives you something special (I don't know if I should list it). You customize using rainbow feathers which you can make using other colored feathers. 

The item Pave gives you is a Festivale Float.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 30, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> oh I have the red colour at the moment but I am glad they are customisable tho
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021
> 
> ...


 Since i dont tt im not sure when feThers start falling, although i will assume maybe since fb 1st we might have feathers floating in the air


----------



## LilyLynne (Jan 30, 2021)

I get the impression that the feathers are just on the 15th, although thats a lot of feathers to try to get them in 1 day.  I am not certain though


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 30, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Since i dont tt im not sure when feThers start falling, although i will assume maybe since fb 1st we might have feathers floating in the air


the feathers fall on the day of the event i think i tted a lot to get three whole sets and no feathers ever fell and since you give them to pave i dont think it makes much sense to have them fall outside of the event sadly


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

idk if anyone has said this but the npcs & villagers also use the new reactions which i thought was pretty cute 




normally when i use a reaction near a villager/npc, they either clap or smile
unless it's kicks then he just stares at me...


----------



## John Wick (Jan 30, 2021)

I got the items from Crook's Cranny (surprised the arch isn't part of it) and haven't read if each item has a DIY you get during festivale.

Does anyone know?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 30, 2021



SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> my whole set in store is the blue variety, not green


Mine is orange/red.


----------



## Kate86 (Jan 30, 2021)

I don’t know if this is new or just RNG, but before I could only buy a Label clothing item the day after completing her challenge. But on Thursday she was visiting town and the Ables were selling her cap while she was on the island. I didn’t have time to do her challenge that day, but then on Friday they were selling her t-shirt.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 30, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I got the items from Crook's Cranny (surprised the arch isn't part of it) and haven't read if each item has a DIY you get during festivale.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> ...


I too got red and orange. I guess colors are exclusive to each island and naturally I'd get the ugliest colors


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 30, 2021)

Random fun fact: Setsubun is actually on February 2nd this year! (although the games kept it as the 3rd) There's a most complete explanation here https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-data/h00926/ but in short the last time it wasn't on the 3rd was in 1984 when it was on the 4th, and the last time it was on the 2nd was 1897!

Really liking the new things that we're finding out about~ Especially hints at what's coming up


----------



## Rosch (Jan 30, 2021)

Not sure if this is new but, Isabelle told me to wash my hands and stay safe. Not the exact words, but you get what I mean. It's quite nice of Nintendo to include this.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Not sure if this is new but, Isabelle told me to wash my hands and stay safe. Not the exact words, but you get what I mean. It's quite nice of Nintendo to include this.


I actually didn't like that.

We've been playing the game ruthlessly because alot of us are in isolation.

We are playing AC to escape that.

It's not like I'm going to forget about COVID.
It's on TV and the news all the time.
We know to wash our hands!

I didn't appreciate an in game reminder, that started with Isabelle sneezing in my face.

AC is an escape from real life problems.

I respect those that didn't mind the message, but for _me_, it made the game a little more depressing.


----------



## Solio (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Not sure if this is new but, Isabelle told me to wash my hands and stay safe. Not the exact words, but you get what I mean. It's quite nice of Nintendo to include this.


I actually hate this. I dont want to hear about this when I'm playing video games.
It's dumb advice anyway... Who doesn't wash their hands?! God, it really makes me a bit mad...


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Not sure if this is new but, Isabelle told me to wash my hands and stay safe. Not the exact words, but you get what I mean. It's quite nice of Nintendo to include this.


That moment when you skip Isabelle's dialogue every single time and not notice that she actually says something new for once.

Also, I got curious and time traveled a bit, I have the red version of the set. I kinda hoped to get the purple or blue one, although red doesn't look so bad. Now I hope I get the color versions of the Valentine's Day items which I wanted.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 31, 2021)

Solio said:


> Who doesn't wash their hands?! God, it really makes me a bit mad...



Handwashing is one of those things that a large majority say they do, but a lot fewer actually do. I've even read that something like 75-90% of people tell pollsters they wash their hands, but observational studies are like 50-60%.

How many of your animals have sinks in their homes? I rest my case.


----------



## Solio (Jan 31, 2021)

OK, I just got the line.
I have to take back what I said earlier.

The context of that line isn't actually the recent happenings. It's about winter being the prime time for colds in general. So that line is likely not new.
In that context, it doesnt bother me.


----------



## azurill (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Not sure if this is new but, Isabelle told me to wash my hands and stay safe. Not the exact words, but you get what I mean. It's quite nice of Nintendo to include this.


I must not have paid attention since I didn’t see that. 
I did time travel on both islands. My main island had the blue version of the set. The only reason I time traveled on my second island was to get the shop to upgrade. I will know tomorrow what color my second island has.


----------



## fiveipads (Jan 31, 2021)

i made an account just to ask this, but since the update my HHA score went up 20k points, but I know for a fact I didn't change anything. is that a known thing?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 31, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I actually didn't like that.
> 
> We've been playing the game ruthlessly because alot of us are in isolation.
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one who hated this message. We get new dialogue for once and it's her reminding us life sucks ass and you need to stay home and protect yourself from being sick.


----------



## Sara? (Jan 31, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I actually didn't like that.
> 
> We've been playing the game ruthlessly because alot of us are in isolation.
> 
> ...



I thought the same but then i thought that maybe that message is not due COVID but because we will be in transition from winter to summer so to say and many pp get allergies or even colds and thats why Isabell said what she said, at least thats what i would like to think hahah cause while i would like more realism such as in activities like; more planta to tend to, maybe pets, abilitiy to cook etc i would rather have COVID out of the game too


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 31, 2021)

Can anyone confirm if the dialogue about washing hands and such is actually new though?
It's possible it was in the game from the start because of the cold/flu season.
Either way, I love that it's in there. What I don't like is our villagers sneezing in our faces when they're sick and us not covering ourselves doing the sneezing reaction. I can't believe they kept that in the game.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

Solio said:


> OK, I just got the line.
> I have to take back what I said earlier.
> 
> The context of that line isn't actually the recent happenings. It's about winter being the prime time for colds in general. So that line is likely not new.
> In that context, it doesnt bother me.



Nah, I got it too and I’m in summer (SH). I like it.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 31, 2021)

All Isabelle said was a seasonal warning for February being a cold month and prime flu season.

It was not put in for the update, it is not about covid, it is just about not getting a cold.

South Hemisphere has it too cause its just a seasonal/monthly topic that didn't get changed for each hemisphere, even if there is no winter flu season during south hemisphere at this time.


----------



## RoxasFan25 (Jan 31, 2021)

Just in case if anyone didn't know the Festivale Items are available at the Nook shops but the color variants are different. I checked my shop and it has "Red" colors. I did some time travel and found out that you can get all the items but with only one color. The only to get different variants is to go to your friends or someone else's island to find that different color. You can customize them but the it requires feathers which is only available during the event which is time locked.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 31, 2021)

I didn't even notice Isabelle's new dialogue today since I always try to skip through her dialogue lol


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 31, 2021)

also this game is meant for kids mainly and being around a lot of kids before, a lot of them dont wash their hands. like my gfs little sister had to be told time and time again to wash her hands and she'd actually throw a fit


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

they're here!!


----------



## Rosch (Feb 1, 2021)

I apologize if this was already answered, but are the chocolate and bouquet color-locked?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I apologize if this was already answered, but are the chocolate and bouquet color-locked?


i was just about to post



like the megaphones, u get different colours every day


----------



## Rosch (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i was just about to post
> View attachment 354012
> like the megaphones, u get different colours every day


Thanks. I was a little worried there. I wanted the red bouquet, but I got white.


----------



## Manah (Feb 1, 2021)

Can I just say I REALLY love that they cycle through varieties instead of forcing us to trade time-limited things?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

Manah said:


> Can I just say I REALLY love that they cycle through varieties instead of forcing us to trade time-limited things?


same! i wish the nook miles and nooks cranny items were like that tbh


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 1, 2021)

this isn't something I've discovered but I absolutely LOVE the new reactions!! especially 'feeling it'


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 1, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Can anyone confirm if the dialogue about washing hands and such is actually new though?
> It's possible it was in the game from the start because of the cold/flu season.
> Either way, I love that it's in there. What I don't like is our villagers sneezing in our faces when they're sick and us not covering ourselves doing the sneezing reaction. I can't believe they kept that in the game.



That's old dialogue. Present as far back as v1.5 (I can't check any older sources unless someone has some to provide)













						ACNH Dialog
					

Website for viewing ACNH text




					googleben.github.io


----------



## Mick (Feb 1, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> That's old dialogue. Present as far back as v1.5 (I can't check any older sources unless someone has some to provide)
> 
> View attachment 354023
> View attachment 354024
> ...



I looked at the data in from the creator's github, which was committed on April 21, 2020. We were on version 1.1.4 back then, so it's not going to be newer than that. So I think it's pretty safe to say it's been in the game since release. 









						ACNHDialog/public at master · googleben/ACNHDialog
					

Website for viewing strings in ACNH. Contribute to googleben/ACNHDialog development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 1, 2021)

The Festivale Flags kinda resemble _(to me)_ the 4 seasons.
Party all year round? lol. Or a count down to Festivale Day...


----------



## Ove (Feb 1, 2021)

*Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 1, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The Festivale Flags kinda resemble _(to me)_ the 4 seasons.
> Party all year round? lol. Or a count down to Festivale Day...


oh wow i hadnt even thought of that!! that makes a lot of sense to me


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 1, 2021)

Ove said:


> *Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
> I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.



Why would they fix the cliff tree glitch? Nobody is having problems with it and it is completely harmless. Edit: I haven't tried it since the update yet.


----------



## Ove (Feb 2, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Why would they fix the cliff tree glitch? Nobody is having problems with it and it is completely harmless. Edit: I haven't tried it since the update yet.


What a silly question to ask a member of this forum. Do not ask me why Nintendo do what Nintendo does; send them an e-mail.

If anyone test these glitches post patch, please let me know.


----------



## Velo (Feb 3, 2021)

Ove said:


> *Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
> I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.



I am on 1.7 and I just went on my 4th tier and placed an item. No clue on the tree glitch though, as I haven't ever done that one~


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2021)

Ove said:


> *Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
> I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.


I have a few cliff edge trees and they're still standing.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 3, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone’s tried gifting the chocolates to villagers. Do they react differently?


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 4, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Just wondering if anyone’s tried gifting the chocolates to villagers. Do they react differently?


I haven’t tried sending a chocolate heart  by mail yet, but here’s the current dialogue when gifting one (unwrapped). I didn’t see any change.


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Junalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Villagers will dance on the festival stage furniture item. It’s really cute and I hope they keep rolling out furniture with this level of interactivity.


----------



## heartdrops (Feb 4, 2021)

Ove said:


> *Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
> I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.



The cliff tree glitch still works! I placed 2 yesterday


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 4, 2021)

Ove said:


> *Has anyone tested wether the 4th tier glitch still works*? I’d like to update my game, but I’ll have to wait until I’m set on 4th tier decór if the glitch is patched. *The same goes for cliff-tree-glitch. Has anyone tested if that is fixed?*
> I’ve read through the whole thread, but could only find a single mention of it - and it was largely inconclusive.



If players are putting things on the 4th tier, I don't think Nintendo would patch it without at least forcefully removing items from everyone's 4th tier. Leaving them there after the fix would be game-breaking.


----------

